# Operation Grapple Xmas Island



## Newman (Oct 18, 2013)

http://www.iwm.org.uk/collections/item/object/1060020933
Regard
Bill


----------



## Bombardier (Oct 19, 2013)

Great Vids Bill thanks for posting.


----------

